# Monitor screen turning yellow?



## Christopher06 (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a Samsung monitor, which I've had for about 3 years now. Recently I've noticed the screen loosing quality, with tinges of blue overlapping the image. I've recently moved into a new place, and suddenly the screen is yellowish tinge. I've played with the wires, and the metal needles in the hookup don't look damaged or anything. Could it be a settings issue? Any possible solutions to this problem?


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

CRT screen? Check the cables VGA & power are connected properly - disconnect and clean the pins). It could also be failing due to old age, but 3 years is not that old!

It could also be one of the electron guns is out of alignment or failing - if you have the option to add more blue via the monitor settings (or maybe the graphics card) do so.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

check the pins and see if there is one bent and touching another pin - i had a similar issue on a friends Pc and the pin was bent - but still plugged in OK


----------



## Christopher06 (Apr 28, 2006)

I've been doing some checking around and found this:

http://www.techenclave.com/forums/help-monitor-screen-turns-yellow-59687.html

He had the same problem and solved it by moving his monitor to another room, away from a magnetic field. But what's a common thing that could be causing a magnetic field?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

For a colour purity issue, look for things with permanent magnets in them (such as speakers).

AC devices with transformers in them can cause picture "shake" but not the symptoms that you describe.

Remember that if you have moved it relative to the earths own magnetic field, then degaussing may also be needed. 

Monitors do an automatic degauss if powered OFF (not in standby) for at least 10 minutes, then powered on.

Otherwise it could be an electronic fault in the color section of the monitor, but you need to try it on another PC first to eliminate the PC video as a cause.


----------



## Christopher06 (Apr 28, 2006)

It turns out the field is from my stereo speaker, which was placed right beside the monitor. I've moved the speaker, however the problem is still occuring. I tried degausing and it doesn't do anything, but what did you mean by automatic degausing? Should I just turn my monitor off for a while and see if the problem fixes itself now that the magnetic field is removed? Thanks.


----------



## Christopher06 (Apr 28, 2006)

The screen temporarily stopped having a yellow cast over it after I unplugged and replugged it in. However, it soon returned just a couple seconds after. I've checked the pins a dozen times and they all look fine. I don't know what to do.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Whenever the monitor has totally "cooled down" and is repowered, a degauss occurs.

Its a relatively low level one, but successive cold starts should correct and magnetic impurity effects.

But as it is OK new when powered on, but then reverts, it sounds more like a failing electron gun or drive electronics.


----------



## Christopher06 (Apr 28, 2006)

What are my options then?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

New monitor if its a hardware issue in the monitor. Usually cheaper than repair.

But try it on another PC first.


----------

